# Can someone explain this code thing to me?



## wecnews (Oct 19, 2009)

So, It's time to add lifetime service to my Roamio Plus, a mini, and I want to buy another mini with lifetime.

I checked out ebay to see if anyone had any deals and instead there are a million people selling "codes" for lifetime membership or something like that

I'm not sure what it is.

I've been with tivo since the beginning. never heard of this before.

is it something illegal? or technically legal, but tivo's not happy about it? is tivo supportive? what is it???


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

From what I gather, they're discount codes given to retail employees of places that sell TiVos such as Best Buy after completing an online training course. They're not supposed to be transferred but TiVo seems to be looking the other way.

You enter the code when purchasing from the Tivo website so I don't think they'll help you get discounted lifetime on your existing units. The discount on a lifetime Mini is around $75 which is hardly enough to be worth the trouble.

sellmoretivo.com if you're curious.


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

I was skeptical, but tried it. I bought a promo code on ebay for $27. Then I was able to buy my Tivo mini with lifetime $174. Net Cost of $201, instead of $249 (Mini plus lifetime) without a Promo Code. You can buy multiple items with the code, but I only needed a Mini. It's legit, and really not a lot of trouble. It saved me 50 bucks!

See this website as an example of the prices you will get with the Promo code.

http://sellmoretivo.com/


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

There's also an active member here on the forums who sells the codes who seems to be well regarded-- check out the eBay/Marketplace subsection of the forum to find his listing. His name is spherular.


----------



## JZC (Jul 24, 2007)

If you don't want to buy one of the eBay codes, there is a code that has been out there for a long time which will give you $100 off lifetime. Just enter: PLSR


----------



## cmshep222 (Feb 18, 2005)

True JZC. But that's not the same. Ebay Code prices blow away $499-(100 PLSR) = $399 just for service.

See prices here, the math speaks for itself.
http://sellmoretivo.com/

PS...Agree with D Platt. I bought from "spherular" too. No hassle great experience.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

JZC said:


> If you don't want to buy one of the eBay codes, there is a code that has been out there for a long time which will give you $100 off lifetime. Just enter: PLSR


Most here know this, unless new to TCF. It doesn't hurt to remind people it exists, or put it somewhere a new member might spot it, though.

Since that code can only be used when ordering a TiVo from TiVo's website, bundled with service (can't buy the service for a store unit alone), it usually is only of use to those who don't qualify for MSD (Multi Service Discount) pricing.

More often, than not, there are better deals, even some through TiVo (rarely).

Right now it seems the eBay codes that give the pricing listed at http://sellmoretivo.com/ are the best deal in town, for most.

There's some arguments going on around here about the legality and legitimacy of those codes being sold, rather than being gifted to friends and family, as intended. The people who get the codes are supposed to work for authorized TiVo resellers in order to qualify. TiVo just seems to be turning a blind eye, which may be intentional. If TiVo openly matched or undercut resellers, outside of short & rare promotional offers, they'd alienate their resellers.

This is likely the best deal to been seen, in most cases, when buying direct through TiVo. I've seen no reports of anybody getting an invalid code, or otherwise getting burned by using one.

I'm NOT questioning the codes, the sellers of them, or speculating on things that COULD happen. I wish to remain out of that messy subject. Even the PLSR code has some debate around it, due to some sloppy wording on TiVo's website, when using it. No worries here.

Edit/Add: The post that made it in before this one was posted while I was typing this one.


----------



## mpnret (Dec 4, 2012)

nooneuknow said:


> The people who get the codes are *supposed* to work for authorized TiVo resellers in order to qualify. TiVo just seems to be turning a blind eye, which may be intentional..


I never paid much attention to these codes or have any desire to comment on what's right or wrong but wouldn't hesitate to get one if I needed it. However, I ended up reading this thread anyway out of a little boredom today. Just an observation: Has anyone tried completing the training at the link provided above and getting their own code? I really wonder how much verification is happening. It looks like a quick google will get you some necessary info like how to handle employee number and store numbers. I am not suggesting anyone should do this but how do you know the person selling you the code hasn't done it?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

mpnret said:


> I never paid much attention to these codes or have any desire to comment on what's right or wrong but wouldn't hesitate to get one if I needed it. However, I ended up reading this thread anyway out of a little boredom today. Just an observation: Has anyone tried completing the training at the link provided above and getting their own code? I really wonder how much verification is happening. It looks like a quick google will get you some necessary info like how to handle employee number and store numbers. I am not suggesting anyone should do this but how do you know the person selling you the code hasn't done it?


And if he has so what, as I think this is a way for TiVo to sell more Roamios at a discount without getting the retail people mad. I am sure TiVos net is about the same as the net TiVo gets after the retail discount and other costs dealing with retail outlets. If there was a way to cheat and get the code at no cost the effort may not be worth the $29 one has to pay for a single code.


----------



## mpnret (Dec 4, 2012)

lessd said:


> And if he has so what, as I think this is a way for TiVo to sell more Roamios at a discount without getting the retail people mad. I am sure TiVos net is about the same as the net TiVo gets after the retail discount and other costs dealing with retail outlets. If there was a way to cheat and get the code at no cost the effort may not be worth the $29 one has to pay for a single code.


I agree, so what. I just thought I would throw that out. If someone was buying a code for $29. to save $50. on a mini they might be interested in taking the online training and save $79. instead. Sometimes beating the system is what it's all about. Heck, I wasted the time to do 2 posts on this now and I'm not even using any code.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

I have a code I bought from spherular when I use it in the cart I have unlimited discounts showing, meaning I have 9 Roamio Pluses for a total of $5399.91. I figure when I go to checkout it will adjust to only 1 discounted or I have a Mega code or something.


----------



## spherular (Jan 16, 2014)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> I have a code I bought from spherular when I use it in the cart I have unlimited discounts showing, meaning I have 9 Roamio Pluses for a total of $5399.91. I figure when I go to checkout it will adjust to only 1 discounted or I have a Mega code or something.


It doesn't quite work like that. What you can put in is almost unlimited, what you receive is not! Dropped you a note to that effect.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Thank you I figured that, I replied too...

. 

:up::up::up: for quick replies 


Just a heads up on codes the discount will show for all Items in your cart but if you have more then 1 device other then the Mini your order will fail and you will need a new code. 

Guess if you wanted to take a chance, the best deal you could get with a code is (1 Roamio,Plus,PRO,(4 Minis) & 1 TiVoStream.


----------



## Intense (Aug 30, 2010)

I just purchased a code and went thru the process of ordering it but when I click on the place order button, it just jumps back to the top of the page and doesn't continue. It doesn't state to fill in a field that I might've missed or any other message.

I'm thinking since I'm a old tivo customer, they're not allowing for the process to continue with the given code...

Wondering if I should just have it shipped to my parents instead with their names and I simply pay for it?

Any thoughts??? Thanks in advance....


----------



## fred2 (Jan 20, 2006)

I just used a code on Monday or Tues. I do recall being in a circle once or twice and having more than one item in the cart. I also had to enter the promo code more than once for it to take. I just restarted the process, made sure I only had ONE item in the cart, entering the code and it finally took. 

Mine is suppose to be here this coming Monday according to UPS.


----------



## Intense (Aug 30, 2010)

It was an issue with the browser, used a different one and got it ordered today...

Received the order confirmation email, just waiting for shipping confirmation...


----------

